# using HijackThis to remove wupdater.exe



## yro3 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have the same problem with wupdater.exe when im shutting down my pc. Any help will be much appreciated...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:17:27 PM, on 1/9/2004
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2600.0000)
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4\System\vcdsecs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VsStat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\Drag'n Drop CD\BinFiles\DragDrop.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPWRTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VIRTUA~2\System\VCDPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\QuickClean\PlgUni.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Vshwin32.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\WINDOWS\mtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avconsol.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\McShield\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4\System\VCDTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Internet Security\GUARDDOG.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Internet Security\guarddog.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.yehey.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about_:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.kotse.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about_:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about_:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about_:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about_:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_5_0.dll
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VSCShellExtension.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_5_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drag'n Drop CD] C:\Program Files\Drag'n Drop CD\BinFiles\DragDrop.exe /StartUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe /Type 20
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpwrtray] TPWRTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ServiceLayer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 5\DataLayer\Application\DataLayer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nokia Tray Application] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\NCLTools\NclTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCDPlayer] C:\PROGRA~1\VIRTUA~2\System\VCDPlay.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oil Change] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\OILCHA~1\OCTray32.exe Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Imonitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\QuickClean\PlgUni.exe" /START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winmgr] C:\WINDOWS\mtask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yah.../ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {FDC7A535-4070-4B92-A0EA-D9994BCC0DC5} - http://activex.microsoft.com/objects/ocget.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{43AA8B00-BA91-43C2-A990-EE460E67620D}: NameServer = 210.23.235.34 210.23.234.33


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yro3

Download & Run *CWshredder from http://www.merijn.org/cwschronicles.html 
Close all browser windows,UnZip the file, click on the cwshredder.exe then click "FIX" (Not "Scan only") and let it do it's thing.*
and *make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection, otherwise you will be continually reinfected*
the patches are :
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=828026
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/ms03-011.asp

then reboot & 
*Download Spybot - Search & Destroy from http://security.kolla.de*

After installing, first press Online, press search for updates, then tick the updates it finds, then press download updates. Beside the download button is a little down pointed arrow, select one of the servers listed. If it doesn't work or you get an error message then try a different server

Next, close all Internet Explorer and OE windows, press 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds that is marked in RED.

then reboot & 
*download AdAware 6  
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".*
the current ref file should read *01R246 06.01.2004*

Then ........

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"
From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan"

then......

click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favorites for banned URL" and "Scan my host-files"

then.........

go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then........"Cleaning engine" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

then...... click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan it´s just to click the "Scan" button.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. .(Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

reboot again

then post a new hijackthis log to check what is left

Most if not all of your problems are KAZAA based

read these rather eyeopening pages about P2P programs and their scumware contents
the robot army one is especially informative 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/p2p/
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/robotarmy/
http://www.stealingisillegal.com/
uninstall KAza by using
http://www.merijn.org/files/kazaabegone.zip


----------

